# Some people will try anything!



## Seminole715 (May 14, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/p/Milorganite-Fertilizer-5-2-0-2500-Sq-Ft-Granules-Organic-36-Lb/1000583287?iid=173354231873&chn=pIf not appropriate please delete, but , some people...…... :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta be a member here!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I wonder how much that guy would ask for a bottle of pylex? 
$15,000 "your pick"


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

That's Ridiculous.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This guy is regularly selling Milorganite for $30 anyway. Dang!


----------

